# Building Piko Union Station, quick question



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I am about to build the first building on the BRR (my first outdoor building alltogether as well), the Piko Union Station, and have a question about the type of glue to use.

Is the glue that piko provides with kit good or should I use something else, if not what should I use, I'd like it to last.

Thanks, Ron


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Gluing Piko buildings can be a little tricky. First wash all the parts with a degrease soap such as Dawn. Allow the parts to air dry. You can also use Varsol. Sand the corners to make sure you have a flush fit. Testors is a better type of glue. If you need more info feel free to email me. Regards, Dennis. [email protected]


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks Dennis will do.
Ron


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I use Weld on 16 from Tap Plastics, there a forum sponser here.

Then i back that up with a bead of construction adhesive on all the major joints.

Works great.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks Nik I'll check them out also.
Ron

PS. Someone may want to let them know that their add click through is not working here.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 07 Jan 2011 03:16 PM 
I use Weld on 16 from Tap Plastics, there a forum sponser here.

Then i back that up with a bead of construction adhesive on all the major joints.

Works great.










HOLY CRAP Nik, just checked their site and they want $14.98 shipping for a $7 tube of glue!!!!!!









That aint happening in my lifetime, guess I try something else.

Ron


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The shipping is due to it being haz-mat (fire). 

I have used the Piko (actually German UHU brand) glue with some luck, on bigger buildings I have also used pure 2-Butanone from the hardware store (it is the main ingredient in many plastic solvent glues and not as harmful as Dichoromethane). 

Recently (having bought some older kits with hardended UHU) I have had a need to buy other glues. One of the best ones I have found so far (and it holds together well outside also) is this from Faller: 

http://www.amazon.de/FALLER-170490-Super-Expert-25-g/dp/B0000WROYI 

Any hobbyshop that trades with Walthers can get it for you. Get a couple tubes, large kits use a lot!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron

While the shipping cost may make purchasing the Weld-On 16 from Tapp not advisable in your case. You might try a Google search using a search value "weld-on 16 your city, your state" and see if it can't be found locally.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks Steve none in my area but found a guy selling it on ebay for $8 with $3.50 shipping. 

Ron


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

i use fabric glue-something called Quick Grip 

i like it over almost everything else because-it allows for a period of alignment and then sets up fast-- 
but the best part is because it is in essence a really great 'rubber cement' of sorts 
it will withstand shock and handling and bumps without joints breaking


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Construction is moving along nicely. I am impressed with the quality of the piko kit, all the parts fit and finish are outstanding.

I'm using the piko glue for the detail parts and Nick's weld-on 16 for the structure sections so far so good.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, the Neuststad depot under a different name! I have built the Neustadt version of that building, modifying it to make it more Austrian Vs. Prussian/German. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3202333007/in/set-72157622953059625/ 

One word of advice on that kit, interior bracing helps. I made some out of about 1/4" stick, especially in the corners and in the center from wall to wall. Makes for a very strong building.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks for the tip I'll keep it in mind, your station looks very nice indeed. 

Ron


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Keep the photos coming, I have two more Piko "kitbashes" in the works. One is a large "warehouse" out of their brick brewery and freight depot buildings and a twin wing station out of two single wing station. 

Nice part of the "modular" construction.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Quick question,
The doors on the Station open and I was wondering if this is a good thing for an outdoor building.
I was thinking that if the doors are left being able to open that it would soon become a home to random critters.

Do you guys fix the doors closed on your outdoor structures, if not do you get "guests" moving in?

Thanks, Ron


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

How do the Piko building hold up vs UV rays?
On a similar note does anyone sell a clear UV protective spray paint, if I need to protect them I'd like to use a clear spray since I like the colors building?
Thanks, Ron


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

Krylon makes a UV resistant acrylic spray in both matte & glossy finishes. Make sure the label says UV resistant, as I believe they also make a clear finish without the UV inhibitors.
Ralph


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

So far, so good on the UV on the piko buildings that are outside (have not set the station yet as I am not done with drainage work in the area of Nove Mesto) and some I am painting with Fusion paint. 

Critters, they will get in even if you do not give them a way in, and often it is more destructive.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I really liked the way your building looked with both doors on the front Garret so I went that way as well.
I almost made a huge mistake putting the front of the building on upside down







. 
I had the rear and both sides attached and set. I decided the best way to attach the front was to turn the completed section so that the rear side was on top. 
I then placed glue on the corners and slid in the front of the building so I could keep pressure until the glue set.. I saw the error before the glue set and was able to correct it with no ill effects.

It's coming along nicely,


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, I remember that! Good work. I had a similar problem with construction....my walls "bowed" as I assembled them as panels and allowed them to cure/dry face down. Doing so, they bent at the ends downward. Some joints I had to un-do (using MEK) others I just force bent. All is good now. 

Interesting, the "European" version of the building has four sets of doors, two front, two back. Also interesting that mine was all different shades of grey, and I had to paint it to look like yours into more typical Austrian-Bohemian colors vs. the depressing greys (correct for the former East Prussia perhaps?). 

http://www.modellbahnwelt24.de/Piko-62030-Bahnhof-Neustadt-G


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Almost there;


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

This is the first building for my railroad. It was a lot of fun to build and was much more involved than I thought it would be.
The Piko kit was very well designed and the materials were first rate. I'm sure I will be adding more to my railroad in the future.

Thanks again for all you tips they came in handy, Ron

FINISHED


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Up here (but u.s.based) Micheals sells 2 Krylon rattle cans of product containing UV inhibitors.

1 they say is safe for even photos which i use for overspraying after decal application on rolling stock, and the second UV Protectant that i use on anything I paint for outdoor display. Both are pretty toxic fume-wise but #2 is really wicked even a week later, so I use it only when I can leave rolling stock or whatever outdoors to "cure" for over a week. 

doug c


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks sharp. Another thing I left off of mine was some iron trim for the front, again, less north European and more south.... 

Some like Piko, others do not compared to Pola. Me, there are good and bad from both makers. One thing about Piko, many of the kits are more modular. Pola did some of the same, and many kits with shared parts. 

From Piko, one of the most modular are the brick buildings. I am combining these two into a larger building as I said a few posts above: 

http://www.wholesaletrains.com/Detail.asp?ID=20012357 

http://www.wholesaletrains.com/Detail.asp?ID=20012372 

So keep Piko in mind for more building needs for your railway.


----------



## jr747 (Feb 7, 2008)

I just found this post and wanted to contribute. I just finished building the Piko Union Station. When I saw a picture of it online, it was exactly the station I was looking for my layout. It's for my layout that's in my basement. I thought the German glue that came with it is pretty good but I don't have to deal with the outside elements either. I plan on adding lighting in the building so I'm going to apply white masking tape over the windows so that only light comes through. Since the building doesn't come with a station platform, I'm going to build a platform out of the 1" thick styrofome that I bought at Home Depot. I will post some pictures when it is complete.

J.R.


----------

